# Need help on a Recurve string



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 21, 2012)

I just traded into a Howat Hunter, 45lbs.  I need a string.  Went onto the big "buy everthing" site and got confused!  How do I know what to get?  2 ply/3 ply? How many strands?  The colors I can figure out on my own.  The bow is 45lbs, my draw length is 28 inches, the AMO is 62", the "suggested" brace height is 7.25 - 7.50. ( at least that what one site said)   Thanks, Andy


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Andy,

Here is a Quick run down 
With a 62" AMO Recurve Bow you will need a 58" actual length String. Some Folks/company will sell you a string Based on AMO others by Actual length Most string makers go by actual length. 

A 45 pound Bow will fall right between the 12 and 14 strand strings. you could go either one. 

You will want to use a B50 Dacron String. I believe that bow was made in the 80's or 90's and not designed for Fast Flight or any other low stretch string.

the 2ply/3ply is a new one on me I have not Heard that one Yet.  Maybe someone else can jump in on that one? 

there is a few String makers on this Board as well.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 21, 2012)

Go with what BK tells you , BK knows bow strings!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 22, 2012)

BK is pretty much spot on. However, I have a 62" Martin Hunter by Damon Howatt but it takes a 59" string. 

BK is right - typically a 62" recurve takes a 58" string as my BW recurves do but in some instances the design, shape, or contour of different bows causes variation in required string length. I recommend a 59" string for the Hunter Recurve but a 58" will likely work if you want a higher brace height. 

BK is also correct in that you should go with B50 Dacron in 12 or 14 strands. 12 if you have a shorter draw and 14 if you have a longer draw.


----------

